# Benchtable alltagstauglich?



## Koyote (12. August 2013)

Hallo,
nachdem ich nun lange überlegt habe welches Gehäuse ich mir holen möchte und mir keins wirklich zusagt, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen einen Benchtable zu verwenden: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya WaCoolT Benchtable Black - Aluminium Edition Phobya WaCoolT Benchtable Black - Aluminium Edition 73401
Das System soll natürlich wassergekühlt werden. Dazu würde ich dann die 2 360er Radiator Vorrichtungen benutzen.
Nun ist die Frage, wo der Nachteil von einem Benchtable im Alltag ist. Im Moment habe ich seit ein paar Wochen meinen jetzigen PC komplett ohne Gehäuse auf dem Tisch stehen und konnte auch noch keinen Nachteil feststellen. 
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Philipus II (12. August 2013)

Formal ist es illegal, Rechner ohne zugelassenes gehäuse zu betreiben.


----------



## Koyote (12. August 2013)

Was?  Warum sollte es denn illegal sein wenn ich mir meinen PC auf den Tisch stelle ohne ein Gehäuse?


----------



## Topper_Harley (12. August 2013)

So ein Kääse 

Du kannst die PC Komponenten auch auf deiner nackigen Freundin aufbauen, und keiner wird dich in den Knast schicken 

Ausserhalb des Netzteiles herschen Spannungen bei denen nichts passieren kann, also nur zu!


----------



## Infin1ty (12. August 2013)

Wenn der PC anfängt zu brennen, zahlt deine Versicherung
vermutlich nichts, wenn der PC ohne Gehäuse betrieben wurde.

Stichwort Brandschutz, gibt sicherlich noch weitere Aspekte.

Illegal ist nicht, problematischer würde es bei Selbstbau-Gehäusen.

Ein Benchtable müsste meiner Ansicht nach ein zugelassenes
PC Gehäuse sein, also gibts da keine Probleme.



> Du kannst die PC Komponenten auch auf deiner nackigen Freundin aufbauen, und keiner wird dich in den Knast schicken


Um Knast gehts auch nicht, aber wenn man das Hirn einschaltet
und etwas weiter denkt kommt einem der Gedanke mit der Versicherung.
Wenn dein Haus abbrennt und rauskommt dass ein Bauteil im
PC den Brand verursacht hat, dann mal gute Nacht wenn du kein
zugelassenes Gehäuse benutzt hast 



> herschen Spannungen bei denen nichts passieren kann, also nur zu!


In Physik hast du wohl geschlafen  Wenn ich sowas lese krieg ich echt die Krise.


----------



## MyArt (12. August 2013)

Ich bezweifel mal stark das ein Gehäuse noch zugelassen werden muss...


----------



## Infin1ty (12. August 2013)

Da liegst du leider falsch.

Stichwort "CE" zeichen, da müssen einige Normen eingehalten werden,
du glaubst nicht wofür es alles Richtlinien gibt 

Wobei das in diesem Fall sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Topper_Harley (12. August 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wenn der PC anfängt zu brennen, zahlt deine Versicherung
> vermutlich nichts, wenn der PC ohne Gehäuse betrieben wurde.
> 
> Stichwort Brandschutz, gibt sicherlich noch weitere Aspekte.
> ...


 
Hallo mein freund, wenn du schon zitierst dann richtig, ich habe ausserhalb des Netzteiles geschrieben (und nein wir sind keine Freunde)

Und wenn du die Spanungen nicht kennst die ein PC Netzteil ausgibt dann bist du eher was für den newbe bereich.


----------



## Koyote (12. August 2013)

Gut, mal angenommen ich komme damit klar, dass ich gefährliche PC-Komponenten auf nem Benchtable stehen habe, gibt es irgendwelche Nachteile von einem Benchtable?


----------



## Uter (12. August 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Nun ist die Frage, wo der Nachteil von einem Benchtable im Alltag ist. Im Moment habe ich seit ein paar Wochen meinen jetzigen PC komplett ohne Gehäuse auf dem Tisch stehen und konnte auch noch keinen Nachteil feststellen.
> Was meint ihr dazu?


 Die Nachteile liegen imo auf der Hand: 
Du hast keinerlei mechanischen Schutz für die Hardware. Weder vor eventuellem Wasser (nicht durch die Wakü sondern durch Getränke oder Regen durch offene Fenster etc.), anderen leitenden Gegenständen, u.U. darauf fallenden Gegenständen oder auch einfach nur Staub, aber das wars auch schon. Eine magnetische Abschirmung halte ich für nicht nötig.
(Abgesehen davon finde ich ~200€ für ein Gehäuse ohne Gehäuse ziemlich teuer. )



Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Ausserhalb des Netzteiles herschen Spannungen bei denen nichts passieren kann, also nur zu!


 Eine gewisse Kurzschluss- und Brandgefahr herrscht durchaus, entsprechend würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn es tatsächlich verboten ist.


----------



## Topper_Harley (12. August 2013)

Wenn dir die Optik gefäll, nein.

Einzig der Fehlende Luftfluss eines Gehäuses könnte etwas ausmachen.



Uter schrieb:


> Eine gewisse Kurzschluss- und Brandgefahr herrscht durchaus, entsprechend würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn es tatsächlich verboten ist.



Natürlich herrscht bei offenem Aufbau eher die Gefahr das einem ein Metallischer Gegenstand hineinfällt, aber ich denke mal der TE ist nicht dumm und wird sich dessen bewusst sein.

Ausserdem haben aktuelle Netzteile umfangreiche Sicherheitsfuntionen um größeres zu verhindern.


----------



## Infin1ty (12. August 2013)

16-jähriger Junge aus Shawnee stirbt beim Hantieren mit PC
Chinese stirbt durch Stromschlag von offenem PC - WinFuture.de

Die Chance dass was passiert ist gering,
es passiert aber. Von daher kann ich bei 
solchen Ratschlägen nur den Kopf schütteln.



> umfangreiche Sicherheitsfuntionen um größeres zu verhinder


Die Zeit die es dauert bis sie greifen sollte man dabei im Hinterkopf behalten. Gerade bei Single Rail Netzteilen mit hoher Leistung.


----------



## Topper_Harley (12. August 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> 16-jähriger Junge aus Shawnee stirbt beim Hantieren mit PC
> Chinese stirbt durch Stromschlag von offenem PC - WinFuture.de
> 
> Und jetzt troll bitte woanders, und beleidigen musst
> ...


 
Und nochmal , hast du denn auch den richtigen Artikel gelesen was dein 16-Jähriger Junge gemacht hat?
Er hat IM Netzteil _[...]_ rumgewerkelt


----------



## Infin1ty (12. August 2013)

Guck den zweiten Link an, gerne auch diesen hier:
GeForce 7800GTX - Stromschlag bekommen, Nerv tot, was nun? [Archiv] - ComputerBase Forum

Es gibt da auch noch sowas neben Spannung, das nennt sich Stromstärke 

Das Risiko ist nicht besonders hoch, aber es kann etwas passieren,
und aus diesem Grund ist deine Aussage einfach nicht haltbar.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (12. August 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Guck den zweiten Link an, gerne auch diesen hier:
> GeForce 7800GTX - Stromschlag bekommen, Nerv tot, was nun? [Archiv] - ComputerBase Forum


 
Auf das Datum von dem Thread hast du aber schon geachtet, oder? 

Zudem: Wer ist denn so doof, dass er im laufenden Betrieb eine Grafikkarte berührt, die auch noch Funken sprüht? (Zumal schon alleine der Fall der Funkenbildung ein Teil des Aprilscherzes sein muss XD)


----------



## blautemple (12. August 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Guck den zweiten Link an, gerne auch diesen hier:
> GeForce 7800GTX - Stromschlag bekommen, Nerv tot, was nun? [Archiv] - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Es gibt da auch noch sowas neben Spannung, das nennt sich Stromstärke
> ...


 
Ich bin im Prinzip deiner Meinung, aber der Link mit der 7800GTX ist schon sehr unglücklich gewählt (guck mal auf das Datum)


----------



## Topper_Harley (12. August 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Guck den zweiten Link an, gerne auch diesen hier:
> GeForce 7800GTX - Stromschlag bekommen, Nerv tot, was nun? [Archiv] - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Es gibt da auch noch sowas neben Spannung, das nennt sich Stromstärke
> ...


 Denn Stomstärke bringt dich nur in Verbindung mit der richtigen Spannung um, _[...]_
Ich bring dir sogar ein Beispiel weil ich so nett bin:
Eine Autobatterie z.B. kann Ströme weit über 200-300A liefern und das bei 12V, wenn du beide Pole nun anfässt, bekommst du aber nichtmal ein kribbeln in der Hose.


----------



## KrHome (12. August 2013)

Bezüglich elektromagnetischer Abschirmung gibt es Richtlinien, die einzuhalten sind. Bei den Acrylgehäusen steht nicht umsonst immer dran, dass die nur für "Showzwecke" in entsprechender Umgebung betrieben werden dürfen.

Das Strafrecht ist das kleinere Problem. Man kann auch fahrlässig einen Brand bei der Benutzung eines Metallgehäuses verursachen, wenn man sich dumm genug anstellt. Und wer sich selbst umbringt, weil er in sein Netzteil fasst, hat auch nichts zu befürchten.  Suizid ist mangels Strafverfolgungsmöglichkeit nicht strafbar.

Man macht sich aber schadensersatzpflichtig, wenn der eigene nicht abgeschirmte PC die Geräte der Nachbarn stört. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass mir kein Fall bekannt ist, bei dem das tatsächlich mal eingetreten ist.  Ist also eher ein theoretisches Problem.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. August 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Guck den zweiten Link an, gerne auch diesen hier:
> GeForce 7800GTX - Stromschlag bekommen, Nerv tot, was nun? [Archiv] - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Es gibt da auch noch sowas neben Spannung, das nennt sich Stromstärke
> ...


 
Ja ist klar, wurde auch am 1. April gepostet - du glaubst diesen Schwachsinn jetzt nicht im ernst oder?
Klar gibt es auch die Stromstärke - nennt sich Ampere, dennoch ist diese AB dem PC-Netzteil viel zu gering um einem Menschen zu schaden.

Anders siehts aus, zum Beispiel bei einem Anlassermotor vom Auto, da liegt auch eine Spannung von 12v an und da können bis mehrere  hundert Ampere gezogen werden.



@Topic,
Ein Benchtable halte ich persönlich nicht oder nur bedingt für Alltagstauglich
Mein Bruder hatte mal das Benchtable Skeleton von Antec. Der Staub setzt relativ schnell an, eine ausgeschüttete Tasse Kaffe kann schnell mal böse enden.
Wenn du Haustiere insbesondere Katzen hast, würde ich mir das auch zweimal überlegen - die lieben es an Hardware rumzukauen. 

Das mit dem Versicherungsfall ist so eine Sache. Das betrifft aber auch jedes weitere modding oder modifizierte Gehäuse, z.B. ein Gehäuse mit Windowkit. Oder ein Gehäuse, welches ohne NT gekauft wurde (CE Siegel gibts scheinbar nur im Verbund). Ich persönlich lasse meine PCs eh nicht laufen, wenn ich aus dem Haus gehe.




Mfg


----------



## Koyote (12. August 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Die Nachteile liegen imo auf der Hand:
> Du hast keinerlei mechanischen Schutz für die Hardware. Weder vor eventuellem Wasser (nicht durch die Wakü sondern durch Getränke oder Regen durch offene Fenster etc.), anderen leitenden Gegenständen, u.U. darauf fallenden Gegenständen oder auch einfach nur Staub, aber das wars auch schon. Eine magnetische Abschirmung halte ich für nicht nötig.
> (Abgesehen davon finde ich ~200€ für ein Gehäuse ohne Gehäuse ziemlich teuer. )
> 
> ...


 Danke für die Antwort.
Der PC steht eigentlich recht geschützt auf einem extra Tisch.

Den Benchtable gibt es auch günstiger aus Stahl. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya WaCoolT Benchtable Black Phobya WaCoolT Benchtable Black 73364

Aber ich denke mal Aluminium wird besser aussehen. Habe leider keine Vergeleichbilder gefunden.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. August 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Der PC steht eigentlich recht geschützt auf einem extra Tisch.
> 
> Den Benchtable gibt es auch günstiger aus Stahl. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya WaCoolT Benchtable Black Phobya WaCoolT Benchtable Black 73364
> ...


 
Aluminium wird bestimmt schöner Verarbeitet und vom Gewicht her auch leichter sein. 
Machst du dann ein Tagebuch?


----------



## Koyote (12. August 2013)

Dann nehme ich auch Alu.
Mal sehen, ob ich ein Tagebuch mache. Entscheide ich dann wenns da ist.


----------



## Infin1ty (12. August 2013)

> Ja ist klar, wurde auch am 1. April gepostet - du glaubst diesen Schwachsinn jetzt nicht im ernst oder?


Ja das ist ein Throllthread, entschuldigung. Es bleibt 
aber dabei:

Trotzdem bleibt das Risko - ich bin jetzt hier raus,
_[...]_

Es gab Fälle wo Leute verletzt wurden, wenn
ihr das ignorieren wollt könnt ihr das gerne tun,
ist ja nicht meine Gesundheit


----------



## Uter (12. August 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Natürlich herrscht bei offenem Aufbau eher die Gefahr das einem ein Metallischer Gegenstand hineinfällt, aber ich denke mal der TE ist nicht dumm und wird sich dessen bewusst sein.


 Mir geht es auch nicht darum, dass ich es ihm nicht zutraue und wenn er die genannten Nachteile akzeptiert, dann kann es von mir aus gern machen, aber wenn es wirklich verboten ist, dann ist es doch klar, dass wir hier keinen Support für illegale Handlungen geben dürfen, oder?  

@ Infin1ty und Topper_Harley:
Bitte bleibt sachlich. Der nächste, der hier mit Unterstellungen, Beleidigungen oder sonstigen persönlichen Angriffen kommt, der darf sich nicht über Post und bunte Grußkarten wundern.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (12. August 2013)

Der Benchtable von Aircool könnte man nehmen für den Dauereinsatz AeroCool Strike-X Test Bench ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Hier ist wenigstens von oben noch ein bischen Schutz vorhanden. Ne Abdeckung die man noch zusätzlich anfertigen lassen könnte, könnte das ganze einigermaßen Sicher machen für die verbaute Hardware, solange diese nicht in Betrieb ist.


----------



## Icephoen1x (12. August 2013)

Also... da ich selbst in der Elektrotechnik arbeite versuch ich das mal klarzustellen...

Die zulässige Berührspannung beträgt in DE 50V Wechselspannung und 125V Gleichspannung. Die Werte wurden vor einiger Zeit mal auf Basis des Widerstandes den der Körper hat festgelegt und sollen die Grenze angeben ab der der elektrische Strom gefährlich für den Menschen wird. Die Stromstärke ist hier erstmal gar nicht entscheident. Da kann das netzteil noch so viel Ampere liefern, der Strom durch den Körper wird so oder so durch den Körperwiderstand und die Spannung begrenzt (I = U / R), das ist wie mit der Hardware, wenn das NT 50A kann schluckt die Graka nicht automatisch soviel.
Bei Gleichspannung ist der Grenzwert so hoch da Phänomene wie das Herzkammerflimmern bei Wechselspannung hier nicht auftreten, sondern lediglich Verkrampfungen und elektrolyseähnliche Prozesse. 12V sind von dem Grenzwert jedoch noch weit entfernt, und selbst wenn man beide Pole berührt würde man es nicht einmal merken, sofern das Netzteil keinen defekt hat (vorsicht bei ungeprüften Chinaböllern!!)

Eine andere Sache ist da der Brandschutz, da hier die Stromstärke sehr wohl eine Rolle spielt. Im Falle eines Kurzschlusses (Widerstand = 0) ist der fließende Strom theoretisch nicht begrenzt. Das bedeutet das wegen der hohen Stromstärke mehr oder weniger große Funken entstehen können, die im schlimmsten Fall zu einem Brand führen können.
Der schlimmste Fall bedeutet hier zB. ein Tempo direkt neben einem Kurzschluss oder aber, realistischer, ein mit Alkohol gereinigstes MB das noch nicht ganz trocken ist.

Hoffe ich konnte euch ein bisschen weiterhelfen


----------



## Philipus II (13. August 2013)

Es muss für den Rechner grundsätzlich ein Gehäuse verwendet verwendet werden, dass eine EMV Prüfung bestanden hat. Dass der Rechner ohne Gehäuse tatsächlich Geräte stört, ist unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich. Unabhängig davon ist der Betrieb von Rechnern ohne zugelassenes Gehäuse formal verboten. Wenn dich also wer anpissen will, hätte derjenige da eventuell einen wunden Punkt gefunden.


----------



## Uter (13. August 2013)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon ist der Betrieb von Rechnern ohne zugelassenes Gehäuse formal verboten.


 Wenn dem so ist, dann mache ich hier mal zu (es sollte eh die ursprüngliche Frage geklärt sein und genug off-topic und personenbezogene Angriffe und Provokationen wurden auch gepostet - einige Posts habe ich bearbeitet).


----------

